

T-Mobile announces unlimited global data roaming at no extra charge - kmfrk
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/9/4821692/t-mobile-announces-unlimited-global-data-roaming-at-no-extra-charge

======
byoung2
Sprint used to offer a plan called Data Worldwide which you could add on for
$40/month on top of an Everything plan. It allowed roaming using one of their
GSM/CDMA world phones in over 140 countries. You could even add it for just
the time you needed it at a prorated charge. I used it extensively before they
got rid of it (as of 2011, you had to be a corporate customer to get it). It
was nice having unlimited data on carriers worldwide who didn't even offer
unlimited data to their own customers!

